# L2900 Hydraulic pump



## gunnersmate (Apr 3, 2020)

Drained fluid looks milky.
Pump noisy at idle. very noisy when operating loader
Cylds and 3 pt move but erratic
Steering also poor
Trans stopped and jumped once

Should I try a new filter and fluid first?
Can I rebuild that pump, or do I need a new one?
If I have to buy one, where can I get the best price? 1400.00?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

gunnersmate said:


> Drained fluid looks milky.
> Pump noisy at idle. very noisy when operating loader
> Cylds and 3 pt move but erratic
> Steering also poor
> ...


Welcome to the forum.
First off, what is the history of this tractor and your ownership? Did you just get it? The oil being milky is *NOT* good, but neither is the incorrect oil. That's why I ask about the history, do you know what oil is in the tractor?


----------



## gunnersmate (Apr 3, 2020)

Unfortunately when I started running the tractor today, I did not check the sight glass. When I first began to notice the whine, I immediately stopped and topped it off with about 2 gals of fluid. The problem got worse. 

I purchased this tractor last year from a rebuilder. It has a 303 equiv in it I am told. I do not know the age of the filter. It has been running well with no problems. I did talk with the rebuilder, he suggested that I change the filter an try again.

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

303 spec oil is not recommended for tractors new than 1974. I believe this is the spec. You may find an equivilent at TSC for instance.
https://ke.kubota-eu.com/agricultur.../2/2018/11/KUBOTA_SUPER-UDT_G1K_201803_EN.pdf


----------



## gunnersmate (Apr 3, 2020)

Thank you for your help. I did purchase the Super UDT equivalent from TSC. That was the oil I used to top off the unit.

Questions...The fluid that I drained has not separated so I assume there is no water in it. If the unit had a 303 oil in it, could the introduction of the UDT equivalent have caused the cloudiness?

Do you believe that the best course of action is to do a filter and oil change before I venture to change the pump? Do I need to do anything to flush the system?

I am looking at several shop manuals online. Do you have a recommendation of which one to purchase?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, seems you purchased the correct oil. Can't comment on the oil going milky if you mix the two, but it will go milky if there has been moisture introduced into the system. I have edited my initial post, as I meant to say the milky oil is *not* good. My bad.... typing fingers are getting quicker than the mind!
The first manual I would get, and probably the cheapest, would be the Owners / operators manual. It should explain all the intricacies of the tractor, as well as care and maintenance instructions, including oils and filter identification, as well as intervals.
If it were my tractor I'd do a complete service. At least change the filter and see how it goes. Some of the members here are quite familiar with hydraulics and pumps, etc. and should be able to help you diagnose your pump problem if you have one.


----------



## gunnersmate (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks...I understood what you meant. My background is machining and heavy duty diesel. The first time to mess with a tractor since my dad's old 9n. Looking forward to some great info here. Thank again!


----------

